
Apple No Longer Sells a MacBook Pro Without a Touch Bar - tomduncalf
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/07/09/rip-macbook-escape/
======
maxharris
The biggest thing that bugs me about the Touch Bar is the fact that I can't
turn its backlight _off_.

I use my computer late into the night, with the display brightness set just so
that the backlight doesn't go completely off. I use the "invert screen colors"
accessibility feature to make everything dark. In this situation, the Touch
Bar is by far the brightest thing in the room.

(I also don't like the way errant finger movements mess with my Spotify tracks
and volume settings, but I'm learning to work around that.)

The reason that I bought the Touch Bar model in the first place is that I need
to be able to charge from either side of the computer, and TouchId is too
useful to live without.

------
_nhynes
Why not just remap escape to caps lock? The real issue is the trash keyboards
that break themselves.

~~~
frosted-flakes
Then how do you enable CAPS lock?

~~~
zamadatix
Just remap caps lock to caps lock!

~~~
stcredzero
Ctrl-Caps would be workable. Apple needs to just make that a checkbox.

------
stevewodil
Call me crazy but I actually find the touchbar to be really useful.

I don't use vim often, though.

